

Skiing Robot Not Very Useful But Totally Fun To Watch - kkleiner
http://singularityhub.com/2009/10/21/skiing-robot-not-very-useful-but-totally-fun-to-watch/

======
the_real_r2d2
Not as fun as the "Robot Cop" in Wallace and Groomit "A Grand Day Out". I
tried to find a bit of the movie but no luck.

